# Amuse, Avant Gold and Technacolour



## amy_forster (Jul 3, 2006)

I've just had a live chat with a lovely girl and she told me that Amuse, Avant Gold and Technicolour should all hit UK shores sometime in august!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Leanne (Jul 4, 2006)

Yay! Now I know I have a bit longer to save up haha


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 4, 2006)

Woohoo. I can't WAIT for A Muse.


----------



## Incus (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Woohoo. I can't WAIT for A Muse._

 
Neither can I!!!


----------



## mymla (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if they're coming to Sweden too? And when? I asked the MA at a counter two weeks ago, and she had no idea what I was talking about.


----------

